# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Alternate to PowerPivot

## Danielle0415

Hello everyone. I am a MAC user with excel 2011 & I am taking a course that is based off of Excel 2013. For the most part, I have been able to find the same functionality using my mac, but I've come across an assignment in which I need PowerPivot in order to import data from an Access database. To my understanding, PowerPivot isn't compatible with mac... are there any alternative programs or general ideas anyone can suggest in order to be able to import?

Thanks so much!

----------


## MarvinP

Hi Danielle and welcome to the forum,

Access can export data to Excel.  Perhaps you could export a few different subsets of the Access data and then bring them into a single or multiple Excel sheets.

Then (also?) in my 2013 version of Excel on the Data Tab there is an icon group called Get External Data.  I don't know what Apple Excel has but I'd look there to get closer to Pivots.  Also on the Data tab is a group called Connections that may allow you to connect tables based on a common ID.  

The last suggestion might be an old tool that still lies in Excel called the Pivot Table Wizard that has a Consolidation feature.   Read about it at:
https://www.ablebits.com/consolidate...xcel/index.php

----------


## romperstomper

How are you running Access on a Mac?

----------


## ashishmehra2010

Hi Daniel,

Welcome to the forum!

To save time you should write an email from where you have subscribe for the course.
I am sure you will get a quick response.

Alternate solution: go for PowerPivot forums

http://www.powerpivot-info.com/forum/index

Regards,
AM :Smilie:

----------

